# Tuna this Weekend?



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Is anyone going this weekend? I can't decide, the weather reports are iffy. 

Jake


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I was planning on it from Monday but the wx has degraded to the point that I'm not going...  Waiting on the laydown.

Stressless


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Family plans have me land locked till next weekend, but with the bouy just off OB showing 4.3 ft and 18knt winds I would have cancelled either way. Just hoping for calm wind and seas next weekend. to anyone, going be very careful this time year!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We were going to run out tonight but the forecast and the buoy reports have been two different things altogether. Some of my customers who were out up to 50 miles today said that seas were consistently 4-6ft so we cancelled our trip out to the rigs.

Fishing is supposed to be fun, so we will wait for a better window.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Chris I was thinking the same thing. I'm not so sure I want to get beat up tomorrow night. I'll make that call tomorrow I guess.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

As someone who just came off a trip that went 20 miles out I can tell you that the seas were 6-8 with the occasional 10ft roller !! Not a good day to be on the water !! but we did limit out on snappers... This was combat fishing at its best !!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Doesn't everyone love how Rigs open and it's 3+ ft seas ever since.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like the weather has killed the upcoming weekend as well! Oh well maybe next week!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

My brother got out there two days ago and picked up 7 more all around 95lbs


----------

